# Solar-Rickshaw Launched in India



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Innovative business model is being evolved with NGOs, banks, environment-loving corporates and manufacturing organizations to make the rickshaw available to the drivers at the cost of an ordinary rickshaw.

More...


----------

